# Sagging Flat Roof and leak



## MrGazoo69 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have an extension on the rear of my house, built by previous owners. The flat roof is sagging in the centre and I had a leak late last winter when the snow and ice began melting. Not having the funds to do a repair, I did what a roofing friend said to do, and I poured a 10 gallon container of roof patch over the centre of the roof and spread it around. No leaks since.

My problem is this, because of the leak, the ceiling below this has a crack in it, about 5 feet long. I have tenant renting this part of the house.
My tenant thinks there may be mold growing in this crack. Although there is no mold showing, is it possible for there to be mold there?

The roof is about 10'x12'. To do a proper repair, would I have to remove the roof and replace the joists?

No pictures right now, but I will post them soon.

Thanks, 
Andrew.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 20, 2012)

Andrew, the only way to tell if any structure needs replacing is to remove the roofing membrane and visually inspect the structure.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 20, 2012)

You will likely have wet drywall and insulation so mold would have a good chance to grow. Can you tell what you hace for joists,2x4, 2x6 or what.


----------



## aureliconstruction (Feb 22, 2012)

If there is insulation in the roof, there could be mold because it would take a lot longer for the water to dry up.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2012)

olaya; Welcome to the site. The idea here is to answer questions for people who want to do there own work or gather info before calling a pro so adding you link is not helpful!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 31, 2012)

olaya said:


> I think it can be a mold, for better advice you should call a roof repair contractor, who will tell you whether you should install a new  roof or not.



Spammer Neal, link in the message, old post.


----------

